# Blinker Only Blinks Once



## Jbessoir (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

My 2005 350z has been giving me issues where when I put the right turn signal on it will only blink once and then stops so I have to keep manually flipping it over and over. Sometimes it eventually starts working but it is very annoying to deal with. Does anyone know what it is? The left never gives me a problem but both don't make the clicking sound when on.


----------



## RTguy (Dec 23, 2017)

Take it to the shop!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

